# In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten



## Coyote

> KIVUYE, Congo — On the first market day after the militia retreated, as the midday sun broke through the mist, hundreds of villagers gathered on a grassy hillside.
> 
> Vendors sold fresh cabbage, corn and potatoes without fear of being robbed. Women bought pink dresses and orange cloth without fear of being raped. Children kicked a tattered ball made of twine without fear of being dragged away and forced to carry a gun.
> 
> As dusk fell, no one rushed home.
> 
> But Bernard Kamanzi was nervous. The top government official here, he knew such bursts of freedom always vanished quickly. And he knew something the villagers didn’t know: The Congolese soldiers who had been fighting the militias and protecting the village had withdrawn that morning.
> *
> 
> “The militias could come back at any moment,” he said. “That’s the fear we have.”*
> 
> The village in eastern Congo lies at the epicenter of one of Africa’s most brutal and longest-running wars. It is both military base and refugee camp, both killing field and sanctuary, a place woven from chaos and resilience. Civilians trapped in relentless violence struggle to live. Death arrives in many forms — guns, machetes, disease and hunger.
> 
> *It is a war that has claimed an estimated 5 million lives, many from starvation, disease and other conflict-related causes, since 1998 — more casualties than the wars in Vietnam, Afghanistan and Iraq combined, and more than any conflict since World War II*. It is a war that the world’s largest and most expensive U.N. peacekeeping mission has failed to quell. The peacekeepers, heavily financed by Washington, are now engaged in their most ambitious effort in years to end the fighting.
> 
> And yet the war remains invisible to most outsiders, who have grown weary of the unending cycle of violence. *Today, relief groups have trouble raising money to help Congo as more publicized upheavals in Syria, South Sudan and elsewhere grab the world’s attention.*



A conflict that has claimed so many lives - brutally raped and maimed so many men, women and children yet receives so little attention.


----------



## Sunni Man

Since the Congo is populated by black people, 70-80% Christian, and has no oil.

The western nation's basically ignore the violence and poverty.

Because there is no economic reason to become militarily involved in the Congo's internal problems.     ......


----------



## Coyote

Quite true - despite the fact that the atrocities have been horrific and ongoing.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Since the Congo is populated by black people, 70-80% Christian, and has no oil.
> 
> The western nation's basically ignore the violence and poverty.
> 
> Because there is no economic reason to become militarily involved in the Congo's internal problems.     ......


 
Sunni just nailed it.


----------



## waltky

Massacre in Congo...





*Suspected rebels hack nine people to death in northeast Congo: army*
_Wednesday 6th July, 2016 - Suspected rebels hacked to death at least nine people in northeastern Democratic Republic of Congo on Tuesday, the army said, the latest in a string of massacres that have killed more than 500 civilians since October 2014._


> Poor intelligence and insufficient resources have hampered efforts by Congolese and UN peacekeeping forces to stamp out repeated killings, most carried out at night with machetes and hatchets, near the town of Beni.  Rebels from the Allied Democratic Forces (ADF), a Ugandan Islamist group, snuck into a village near Oicha, 30 km north of Beni, under cover of a heavy morning rainfall to attack civilians in their homes, said Mak Hazukay, a local army spokesman. The victims included five women, Hazukay said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic Republic of Congo Army soldiers are seen advancing in the eastern North Kivu region​
> Lawless eastern Congo is plagued by dozens of armed groups that prey on the local population and exploit mineral reserves. Millions died there between 1996 and 2003 as regional conflict caused hunger and disease.  The Kinshasa government has blamed the ADF for nearly all of the attacks near Beni since 2014. The group has operated near the Ugandan border since the 1990s and funds itself by illicitly trading in timber and gold.
> 
> However, independent analysts say that other armed groups, including Congolese army soldiers, have also been involved.  In a report last month, a UN panel of experts accused the former commander of army operations against the ADF, Muhindo Akili Mundos, of financing and equipping the group before he was transferred to other duties in June 2015.  Mundos denies the allegations.
> 
> Suspected rebels hack nine people to death in northeast Congo: army | Egypt Independent


----------



## waltky

Air Force vet claims arrest, torture in Congo...

*Air Force Vet Accuses Congo Officials of Unlawful Arrest, Torture*
_Aug 05, 2016 | WASHINGTON — An American security contractor is accusing two top-ranking Congolese officials of ordering his detention and torture, declaring in a lawsuit that they demanded he confess falsely to being part of a plot to overthrow the country's government._


> Darryl Lewis, an Air Force veteran, said in an Associated Press interview this week that he was illegally held in Congo's capital, Kinshasa, for nearly six weeks and interrogated for as many as 16 hours a day by members of Congo's national intelligence agency.  Congo's intelligence chief, Kalev Mutond, and Congolese Justice Minister Alexis Thambwe Mwamba, "acted in concert" to have him detained, tortured and "threatened with indefinite imprisonment on false charges," according to the lawsuit, filed July 29 in federal court in Washington.  "I feared for my life from the day they captured me," Lewis, 48, said. He said he never confessed.
> 
> Congo's ambassador, Francois Balumuene, said in a statement Thursday that Lewis was detained because he did not have the proper work permit. He denied Lewis had been mistreated and called his lawsuit "unsubstantiated allegations."  Law enforcement authorities in Congo released Lewis on June 8 after "extensive diplomatic efforts and negotiations," the lawsuit said. Lewis is seeking at least $4.5 million in compensatory and punitive damages.  The lawsuit comes amid mounting tensions ahead of November presidential elections in Congo. Opposition leaders claim that President Joseph Kabila wants to delay the vote so he can stay in power past his mandate that expires at the end of the year. The country's constitution bars Kabila from running for a third term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force veteran Darryl Lewis poses for a portrait at his home, Thursday, Aug. 4, 2016, in Smyrna, Ga.​
> Congo's relations with Washington have frayed over the past year due to repeated reports that Kabila's government has cracked down on political foes and activists. The U.S. Treasury Department in June sanctioned a top Congolese police official who activists say is linked to dozens of deaths. The department's statement announcing the sanctions against Celestin Kanyama noted a "pattern of repression" by Kabila's government.  Lewis had been working as an unarmed security adviser for Moise Katumbi, Congo's leading opposition candidate for president. Katumbi, one of Kabila's harshest critics, has been charged separately by authorities in Congo with hiring mercenaries. Katumbi and his supporters have denied the allegation and say the move is aimed at derailing his bid for the presidency.
> 
> In the lawsuit, Mwamba is described as being convinced that Lewis and hundreds of other U.S. citizens had infiltrated Congo since last October to help Katumbi overthrow the government and assassinate Kabila. Lewis' military background made him especially suspect. At a May 4 press conference, Mwamba displayed as evidence a photo of Lewis holding a large machine gun.  Lewis said the photo was taken in 2009 when he was working as a contractor in Kosovo. Congolese authorities must have pulled it from his LinkedIn account, he said. The photo has since been replaced with another of Lewis.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Children suffer the most in the war in Congo...

*Silent victims of violence: 4 million kids orphaned in Congo*
_Nov 28,`16 -- More than 4 million children have lost at least one parent in Congo over the past two decades, the silent victims of continuous cycles of violence._


> And more than 26 million orphans live in West and Central Africa, where Congo is located - the second highest number in the world behind South Asia, according to the United Nations.  These children have grown up amid conflict fueled by ethnic strife and the fight over Congo's valuable minerals. The violence and displacement are eroding the tradition of families caring for their own.  The breakdown in family means some orphans are forced to look after themselves and their younger siblings. Some are vulnerable to recruitment by armed groups. And many also face sexual exploitation, in a country where rape has become commonplace on the streets.  "They are the orphans with a story of violence since 1994 - it's a generation of victims that continues," says Francisca Ichimpaye, a senior monitor at the En Avant Les Enfants INUKA center. And the children "lose their story in the violence."  As Congo falls once again into violence in the face of a delayed election, here are profiles of some orphans in Goma.
> 
> ALPHA MELEKI, 6
> 
> Alpha Meleki was found in a pile of bodies after an attack by rebels on his village in Congo's eastern Beni earlier this year. He had been shot and left for dead with his parents in the bush.  The bullet wounds and the vine-like surgery scar on the 6-year-old's pudgy belly have only recently healed. He hobbles around, pulling his loose shorts up on his tiny body.  The emotional scars are still fresh. When held by someone new, Alpha sits limply. His large eyes glaze over, and sometimes glare with angry distrust. He saves his smiles for those he trusts, often seeking the hands of adults he knows.  He cannot stand to see others suffer. Whenever another child at the INUKA center needs medical attention, Alpha cries and screams.  In a quiet moment, he touches a short, wide scar on his head. He lets others touch it.  "They hit me with a machete," he recalls.  The center says it could take years to find any family members, as attacks persist in the northeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six-year-old Alpha Meleki plays in the yard at the En Avant Les Enfants INUKA center in Goma, Democratic Republic of Congo. Meleki survived an attack from ADF rebels on his village that left over 20 dead including his parents in Beni in January 2016. Rescuers found Meleki in a pile of bodies with a bullet wound to his belly.​
> JEANNETTE UMUTSI, 17
> 
> At 17, Jeannette Umutsi has become the caregiver for her little brother, whom she hopes to protect from the horrors she has seen.  At first she recounts her story stoically and with distance. She was born only a few years after Rwanda's 1994 genocide spilled into Congo. Armed fighters stormed her home, hit her in the leg with a shovel and nearly killed her sister.  She and her family fled her hometown of Kirolarwe in 2008 to escape the violence. In the next village, she hid in a toilet enclosure with wooden plank floors for three days to save herself from another attack. Alone, she would sneak out to grab tomatoes that grew nearby.  For days, she heard gunshots and saw dead bodies, including that of her uncle. As she continues to talk of violence, she breaks down into tears and gasps.  "I have so many nightmares now. So many nightmares," she says.
> 
> Her mother returned to save her. But she later died after giving birth to her brother Shukuru, now 5.  Her father used to be a fighter, she says. Once, he threatened to kill her with a machete. As she talks about him, she folds over herself, head in her skirt, and the fear is palpable in her eyes.  Finally she fled the family. She wrapped Shukuru up, put him on her back, and walked for days, struggling to breathe, on the way to Camp Mugunga in Goma. She is now an older sister to more than a dozen other children at the INUKA center, where she helps cook the fish and rice for lunch and rounds the kids up for naps.
> 
> MOISE, 7, AND AGATA MUNOKA, 5


----------



## eagle1462010

In C-7 school in the Navy a long long time ago...........We had a guy in school with us from Zaire......Great guy over here studying with us for the military there.  Had beers with him.............Came over to study sessions with us............

At the end of school Zaire was collapsing............the had taken the airport.........and our country was sending him back to Zaire............to the airport..............which was a death sentence.............He asked for Asylum.............he asked to be sent to a neighboring country so he could then sneak back into the country..........

But those requests were denied...............They flew him back and we never heard from him again..........I have no doubt they sent him to his death.......we argued with command.........their hands were tied........

They should have blind folded him.....before sending him home.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> In C-7 school in the Navy a long long time ago...........We had a guy in school with us from Zaire......Great guy over here studying with us for the military there.  Had beers with him.............Came over to study sessions with us............
> 
> At the end of school Zaire was collapsing............the had taken the airport.........and our country was sending him back to Zaire............to the airport..............which was a death sentence.............He asked for Asylum.............he asked to be sent to a neighboring country so he could then sneak back into the country..........
> 
> But those requests were denied...............They flew him back and we never heard from him again..........I have no doubt they sent him to his death.......we argued with command.........their hands were tied........
> 
> They should have blind folded him.....before sending him home.



God that's sad   It's one reason I feel pretty strongly about helping the Afghans and Iraqi's who helped us in the wars.


----------



## deanrd

Sunni Man said:


> Since the Congo is populated by black people, 70-80% Christian, and has no oil.
> 
> The western nation's basically ignore the violence and poverty.
> 
> Because there is no economic reason to become militarily involved in the Congo's internal problems.     ......


It's OK.  Trump calls it a sh!thole country.  So we don't need to help or care about it's people.


----------



## Crepitus

Coyote said:


> KIVUYE, Congo — On the first market day after the militia retreated, as the midday sun broke through the mist, hundreds of villagers gathered on a grassy hillside.
> 
> Vendors sold fresh cabbage, corn and potatoes without fear of being robbed. Women bought pink dresses and orange cloth without fear of being raped. Children kicked a tattered ball made of twine without fear of being dragged away and forced to carry a gun.
> 
> As dusk fell, no one rushed home.
> 
> But Bernard Kamanzi was nervous. The top government official here, he knew such bursts of freedom always vanished quickly. And he knew something the villagers didn’t know: The Congolese soldiers who had been fighting the militias and protecting the village had withdrawn that morning.
> *
> 
> “The militias could come back at any moment,” he said. “That’s the fear we have.”*
> 
> The village in eastern Congo lies at the epicenter of one of Africa’s most brutal and longest-running wars. It is both military base and refugee camp, both killing field and sanctuary, a place woven from chaos and resilience. Civilians trapped in relentless violence struggle to live. Death arrives in many forms — guns, machetes, disease and hunger.
> 
> *It is a war that has claimed an estimated 5 million lives, many from starvation, disease and other conflict-related causes, since 1998 — more casualties than the wars in Vietnam, Afghanistan and Iraq combined, and more than any conflict since World War II*. It is a war that the world’s largest and most expensive U.N. peacekeeping mission has failed to quell. The peacekeepers, heavily financed by Washington, are now engaged in their most ambitious effort in years to end the fighting.
> 
> And yet the war remains invisible to most outsiders, who have grown weary of the unending cycle of violence. *Today, relief groups have trouble raising money to help Congo as more publicized upheavals in Syria, South Sudan and elsewhere grab the world’s attention.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A conflict that has claimed so many lives - brutally raped and maimed so many men, women and children yet receives so little attention.
Click to expand...

They have no resources that the megacorps want so the government isn't interested in intervening.


----------



## deanrd

waltky said:


> Children suffer the most in the war in Congo...
> 
> *Silent victims of violence: 4 million kids orphaned in Congo*
> _Nov 28,`16 -- More than 4 million children have lost at least one parent in Congo over the past two decades, the silent victims of continuous cycles of violence._
> 
> 
> 
> And more than 26 million orphans live in West and Central Africa, where Congo is located - the second highest number in the world behind South Asia, according to the United Nations.  These children have grown up amid conflict fueled by ethnic strife and the fight over Congo's valuable minerals. The violence and displacement are eroding the tradition of families caring for their own.  The breakdown in family means some orphans are forced to look after themselves and their younger siblings. Some are vulnerable to recruitment by armed groups. And many also face sexual exploitation, in a country where rape has become commonplace on the streets.  "They are the orphans with a story of violence since 1994 - it's a generation of victims that continues," says Francisca Ichimpaye, a senior monitor at the En Avant Les Enfants INUKA center. And the children "lose their story in the violence."  As Congo falls once again into violence in the face of a delayed election, here are profiles of some orphans in Goma.
> 
> ALPHA MELEKI, 6
> 
> Alpha Meleki was found in a pile of bodies after an attack by rebels on his village in Congo's eastern Beni earlier this year. He had been shot and left for dead with his parents in the bush.  The bullet wounds and the vine-like surgery scar on the 6-year-old's pudgy belly have only recently healed. He hobbles around, pulling his loose shorts up on his tiny body.  The emotional scars are still fresh. When held by someone new, Alpha sits limply. His large eyes glaze over, and sometimes glare with angry distrust. He saves his smiles for those he trusts, often seeking the hands of adults he knows.  He cannot stand to see others suffer. Whenever another child at the INUKA center needs medical attention, Alpha cries and screams.  In a quiet moment, he touches a short, wide scar on his head. He lets others touch it.  "They hit me with a machete," he recalls.  The center says it could take years to find any family members, as attacks persist in the northeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six-year-old Alpha Meleki plays in the yard at the En Avant Les Enfants INUKA center in Goma, Democratic Republic of Congo. Meleki survived an attack from ADF rebels on his village that left over 20 dead including his parents in Beni in January 2016. Rescuers found Meleki in a pile of bodies with a bullet wound to his belly.​
> JEANNETTE UMUTSI, 17
> 
> At 17, Jeannette Umutsi has become the caregiver for her little brother, whom she hopes to protect from the horrors she has seen.  At first she recounts her story stoically and with distance. She was born only a few years after Rwanda's 1994 genocide spilled into Congo. Armed fighters stormed her home, hit her in the leg with a shovel and nearly killed her sister.  She and her family fled her hometown of Kirolarwe in 2008 to escape the violence. In the next village, she hid in a toilet enclosure with wooden plank floors for three days to save herself from another attack. Alone, she would sneak out to grab tomatoes that grew nearby.  For days, she heard gunshots and saw dead bodies, including that of her uncle. As she continues to talk of violence, she breaks down into tears and gasps.  "I have so many nightmares now. So many nightmares," she says.
> 
> Her mother returned to save her. But she later died after giving birth to her brother Shukuru, now 5.  Her father used to be a fighter, she says. Once, he threatened to kill her with a machete. As she talks about him, she folds over herself, head in her skirt, and the fear is palpable in her eyes.  Finally she fled the family. She wrapped Shukuru up, put him on her back, and walked for days, struggling to breathe, on the way to Camp Mugunga in Goma. She is now an older sister to more than a dozen other children at the INUKA center, where she helps cook the fish and rice for lunch and rounds the kids up for naps.
> 
> MOISE, 7, AND AGATA MUNOKA, 5
Click to expand...

Don't bring them here.  Republicans will put them in cages.

Trump's Separation of Children and Families Is What You Voted For


----------



## Coyote

Crepitus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIVUYE, Congo — On the first market day after the militia retreated, as the midday sun broke through the mist, hundreds of villagers gathered on a grassy hillside.
> 
> Vendors sold fresh cabbage, corn and potatoes without fear of being robbed. Women bought pink dresses and orange cloth without fear of being raped. Children kicked a tattered ball made of twine without fear of being dragged away and forced to carry a gun.
> 
> As dusk fell, no one rushed home.
> 
> But Bernard Kamanzi was nervous. The top government official here, he knew such bursts of freedom always vanished quickly. And he knew something the villagers didn’t know: The Congolese soldiers who had been fighting the militias and protecting the village had withdrawn that morning.
> *
> 
> “The militias could come back at any moment,” he said. “That’s the fear we have.”*
> 
> The village in eastern Congo lies at the epicenter of one of Africa’s most brutal and longest-running wars. It is both military base and refugee camp, both killing field and sanctuary, a place woven from chaos and resilience. Civilians trapped in relentless violence struggle to live. Death arrives in many forms — guns, machetes, disease and hunger.
> 
> *It is a war that has claimed an estimated 5 million lives, many from starvation, disease and other conflict-related causes, since 1998 — more casualties than the wars in Vietnam, Afghanistan and Iraq combined, and more than any conflict since World War II*. It is a war that the world’s largest and most expensive U.N. peacekeeping mission has failed to quell. The peacekeepers, heavily financed by Washington, are now engaged in their most ambitious effort in years to end the fighting.
> 
> And yet the war remains invisible to most outsiders, who have grown weary of the unending cycle of violence. *Today, relief groups have trouble raising money to help Congo as more publicized upheavals in Syria, South Sudan and elsewhere grab the world’s attention.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A conflict that has claimed so many lives - brutally raped and maimed so many men, women and children yet receives so little attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no resources that the megacorps want so the government isn't interested in intervening.
Click to expand...


Yup...


----------



## Coyote

deanrd said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children suffer the most in the war in Congo...
> 
> *Silent victims of violence: 4 million kids orphaned in Congo*
> _Nov 28,`16 -- More than 4 million children have lost at least one parent in Congo over the past two decades, the silent victims of continuous cycles of violence._
> 
> 
> 
> And more than 26 million orphans live in West and Central Africa, where Congo is located - the second highest number in the world behind South Asia, according to the United Nations.  These children have grown up amid conflict fueled by ethnic strife and the fight over Congo's valuable minerals. The violence and displacement are eroding the tradition of families caring for their own.  The breakdown in family means some orphans are forced to look after themselves and their younger siblings. Some are vulnerable to recruitment by armed groups. And many also face sexual exploitation, in a country where rape has become commonplace on the streets.  "They are the orphans with a story of violence since 1994 - it's a generation of victims that continues," says Francisca Ichimpaye, a senior monitor at the En Avant Les Enfants INUKA center. And the children "lose their story in the violence."  As Congo falls once again into violence in the face of a delayed election, here are profiles of some orphans in Goma.
> 
> ALPHA MELEKI, 6
> 
> Alpha Meleki was found in a pile of bodies after an attack by rebels on his village in Congo's eastern Beni earlier this year. He had been shot and left for dead with his parents in the bush.  The bullet wounds and the vine-like surgery scar on the 6-year-old's pudgy belly have only recently healed. He hobbles around, pulling his loose shorts up on his tiny body.  The emotional scars are still fresh. When held by someone new, Alpha sits limply. His large eyes glaze over, and sometimes glare with angry distrust. He saves his smiles for those he trusts, often seeking the hands of adults he knows.  He cannot stand to see others suffer. Whenever another child at the INUKA center needs medical attention, Alpha cries and screams.  In a quiet moment, he touches a short, wide scar on his head. He lets others touch it.  "They hit me with a machete," he recalls.  The center says it could take years to find any family members, as attacks persist in the northeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six-year-old Alpha Meleki plays in the yard at the En Avant Les Enfants INUKA center in Goma, Democratic Republic of Congo. Meleki survived an attack from ADF rebels on his village that left over 20 dead including his parents in Beni in January 2016. Rescuers found Meleki in a pile of bodies with a bullet wound to his belly.​
> JEANNETTE UMUTSI, 17
> 
> At 17, Jeannette Umutsi has become the caregiver for her little brother, whom she hopes to protect from the horrors she has seen.  At first she recounts her story stoically and with distance. She was born only a few years after Rwanda's 1994 genocide spilled into Congo. Armed fighters stormed her home, hit her in the leg with a shovel and nearly killed her sister.  She and her family fled her hometown of Kirolarwe in 2008 to escape the violence. In the next village, she hid in a toilet enclosure with wooden plank floors for three days to save herself from another attack. Alone, she would sneak out to grab tomatoes that grew nearby.  For days, she heard gunshots and saw dead bodies, including that of her uncle. As she continues to talk of violence, she breaks down into tears and gasps.  "I have so many nightmares now. So many nightmares," she says.
> 
> Her mother returned to save her. But she later died after giving birth to her brother Shukuru, now 5.  Her father used to be a fighter, she says. Once, he threatened to kill her with a machete. As she talks about him, she folds over herself, head in her skirt, and the fear is palpable in her eyes.  Finally she fled the family. She wrapped Shukuru up, put him on her back, and walked for days, struggling to breathe, on the way to Camp Mugunga in Goma. She is now an older sister to more than a dozen other children at the INUKA center, where she helps cook the fish and rice for lunch and rounds the kids up for naps.
> 
> MOISE, 7, AND AGATA MUNOKA, 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't bring them here.  Republicans will put them in cages.
> 
> Trump's Separation of Children and Families Is What You Voted For
Click to expand...


This has nothing to do with the topic Dean.


----------



## Sunni Man

deanrd said:


> It's OK.  Trump calls it a sh!thole country.  So we don't need to help or care about it's people.


I don't recall Obama helping the people of the Congo during his 8 years in office?   ....


----------



## Coyote

No one bothers much with the Congo.


----------



## Coyote

Derailed By Fire And Disarray, Congo Delays Presidential Election — Again

Three days before voters were finally to cast their ballots for president, authorities in the Democratic Republic of the Congo declared something that's become familiar: another delay. The electoral commission announced Thursday that elections to replace President Joseph Kabila already two years behind schedule, have been postponed to Dec. 30.

The commission, known as CENI, revealed the delay during a private meeting with the presidential candidates — including opposition candidate Seth Kikuni, who tweeted afterward that CENI is "technically unable to organize the elections this Sunday."

Commission officials formally announced the move later Thursday at a news conference in the capital, Kinshasa. The decision comes just one week* after suspected arson destroyed nearly 80 percent of the city's voting machines in a massive blaze.*


At the same time, in war-torn regions more than 1,500 miles to the east, Congo remains deeply embroiled *in the worst Ebola outbreak in its history,* with some 550 suspected and confirmed cases since the start of August.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

deanrd said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Congo is populated by black people, 70-80% Christian, and has no oil.
> 
> The western nation's basically ignore the violence and poverty.
> 
> Because there is no economic reason to become militarily involved in the Congo's internal problems.     ......
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK.  Trump calls it a sh!thole country.  So we don't need to help or care about it's people.
Click to expand...


     Yeah....because the Mulatto prez did so much for his fellow Africans.


----------



## Yarddog

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In C-7 school in the Navy a long long time ago...........We had a guy in school with us from Zaire......Great guy over here studying with us for the military there.  Had beers with him.............Came over to study sessions with us............
> 
> At the end of school Zaire was collapsing............the had taken the airport.........and our country was sending him back to Zaire............to the airport..............which was a death sentence.............He asked for Asylum.............he asked to be sent to a neighboring country so he could then sneak back into the country..........
> 
> But those requests were denied...............They flew him back and we never heard from him again..........I have no doubt they sent him to his death.......we argued with command.........their hands were tied........
> 
> They should have blind folded him.....before sending him home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God that's sad   It's one reason I feel pretty strongly about helping the Afghans and Iraqi's who helped us in the wars.
Click to expand...



Too many broken promises there as well. It's pathetic how the bureaucracy can leave allies at risk who put their lives on the line and those of their families. Our government really needs to spell these details out and plan for that better before ever going into a regional conflict like that.


----------



## Yarddog

deanrd said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Congo is populated by black people, 70-80% Christian, and has no oil.
> 
> The western nation's basically ignore the violence and poverty.
> 
> Because there is no economic reason to become militarily involved in the Congo's internal problems.     ......
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK.  Trump calls it a sh!thole country.  So we don't need to help or care about it's people.
Click to expand...



when you burn your toast do you see an image of Trump? do you see his face in your breakfast cereal? your soup? when you flip a pancake do you see an image of trump laughing at you?  Whats with the derangement here?  
You know that  shit hole comment was an off the cuff comment made behind closed doors right? It was only made an embarrassment because of Democrats who wanted to broadcast it to the world. I have no doubt Democrats have also said things similar behind closed doors but they excuse themselves and each other for everything and the media is there to protect them. Do you know why these places get called shit hole countries at times??? its not because of the race of the inhabitants but its because they are places where the citizens have no rights, and get hacked to death with machetes, and they don't have the infrastructure often to provide their citizens with upward mobility... this is why they get called shit hole countries.


----------



## Coyote

Yarddog said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In C-7 school in the Navy a long long time ago...........We had a guy in school with us from Zaire......Great guy over here studying with us for the military there.  Had beers with him.............Came over to study sessions with us............
> 
> At the end of school Zaire was collapsing............the had taken the airport.........and our country was sending him back to Zaire............to the airport..............which was a death sentence.............He asked for Asylum.............he asked to be sent to a neighboring country so he could then sneak back into the country..........
> 
> But those requests were denied...............They flew him back and we never heard from him again..........I have no doubt they sent him to his death.......we argued with command.........their hands were tied........
> 
> They should have blind folded him.....before sending him home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God that's sad   It's one reason I feel pretty strongly about helping the Afghans and Iraqi's who helped us in the wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too many broken promises there as well. It's pathetic how the bureaucracy can leave allies at risk who put their lives on the line and those of their families. Our government really needs to spell these details out and plan for that better before ever going into a regional conflict like that.
Click to expand...


I couldn't agree more, and the Congo is one of the longest running bloodiest and cruelist conflicts, and gets very little attention.

And frankly...broken promises...abandoning allies...in the context of recent news just makes me sick and angry and ashamed of my country


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In C-7 school in the Navy a long long time ago...........We had a guy in school with us from Zaire......Great guy over here studying with us for the military there.  Had beers with him.............Came over to study sessions with us............
> 
> At the end of school Zaire was collapsing............the had taken the airport.........and our country was sending him back to Zaire............to the airport..............which was a death sentence.............He asked for Asylum.............he asked to be sent to a neighboring country so he could then sneak back into the country..........
> 
> But those requests were denied...............They flew him back and we never heard from him again..........I have no doubt they sent him to his death.......we argued with command.........their hands were tied........
> 
> They should have blind folded him.....before sending him home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God that's sad   It's one reason I feel pretty strongly about helping the Afghans and Iraqi's who helped us in the wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too many broken promises there as well. It's pathetic how the bureaucracy can leave allies at risk who put their lives on the line and those of their families. Our government really needs to spell these details out and plan for that better before ever going into a regional conflict like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more, and the Congo is one of the longest running bloodiest and cruelist conflicts, and gets very little attention.
> 
> And frankly...broken promises...abandoning allies...in the context of recent news just makes me sick and angry and ashamed of my country
Click to expand...

I’m also disappointed about not having an easy solution. That doesn’t take anything away from the pride I have for this country being the most generous in the world.

The taxpayers in this country are very generous. We don’t mind helping others. 
That said; it’s important to understand the limitations. There is only so much we can afford. It’s one of the many reasons why a wall should be built.


----------



## tycho1572

Fixing the worlds problems shouldn’t fall solely on the backs of American workers.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Crepitus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIVUYE, Congo — On the first market day after the militia retreated, as the midday sun broke through the mist, hundreds of villagers gathered on a grassy hillside.
> 
> Vendors sold fresh cabbage, corn and potatoes without fear of being robbed. Women bought pink dresses and orange cloth without fear of being raped. Children kicked a tattered ball made of twine without fear of being dragged away and forced to carry a gun.
> 
> As dusk fell, no one rushed home.
> 
> But Bernard Kamanzi was nervous. The top government official here, he knew such bursts of freedom always vanished quickly. And he knew something the villagers didn’t know: The Congolese soldiers who had been fighting the militias and protecting the village had withdrawn that morning.
> *
> 
> “The militias could come back at any moment,” he said. “That’s the fear we have.”*
> 
> The village in eastern Congo lies at the epicenter of one of Africa’s most brutal and longest-running wars. It is both military base and refugee camp, both killing field and sanctuary, a place woven from chaos and resilience. Civilians trapped in relentless violence struggle to live. Death arrives in many forms — guns, machetes, disease and hunger.
> 
> *It is a war that has claimed an estimated 5 million lives, many from starvation, disease and other conflict-related causes, since 1998 — more casualties than the wars in Vietnam, Afghanistan and Iraq combined, and more than any conflict since World War II*. It is a war that the world’s largest and most expensive U.N. peacekeeping mission has failed to quell. The peacekeepers, heavily financed by Washington, are now engaged in their most ambitious effort in years to end the fighting.
> 
> And yet the war remains invisible to most outsiders, who have grown weary of the unending cycle of violence. *Today, relief groups have trouble raising money to help Congo as more publicized upheavals in Syria, South Sudan and elsewhere grab the world’s attention.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A conflict that has claimed so many lives - brutally raped and maimed so many men, women and children yet receives so little attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have no resources that the megacorps want so the government isn't interested in intervening.
Click to expand...

On the contrary countries are destabilized like this for the very purpose of stealing their resources.


----------



## tycho1572

What are your thoughts about democrats encouraging people to follow a path through a gauntlet of criminals to illegally enter this country, Coyote ?

I can’t think of a more despicable thing to do.


----------



## Coyote

This conflict has nothing to do with Trump or Obama, it has its roots much further back.


----------



## Coyote

tycho1572 said:


> What are your thoughts about democrats encouraging people to follow a path through a gauntlet of criminals to illegally enter this country, Coyote ?
> 
> I can’t think of a more despicable thing to do.


What does that have to do with the jCongo?


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> This conflict has nothing to do with Trump or Obama, it has its roots much further back.


Problems we can’t fix.


----------



## tycho1572

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts about democrats encouraging people to follow a path through a gauntlet of criminals to illegally enter this country, Coyote ?
> 
> I can’t think of a more despicable thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the jCongo?
Click to expand...

Like you, I’d love to fix all the problems in this world.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In C-7 school in the Navy a long long time ago...........We had a guy in school with us from Zaire......Great guy over here studying with us for the military there.  Had beers with him.............Came over to study sessions with us............
> 
> At the end of school Zaire was collapsing............the had taken the airport.........and our country was sending him back to Zaire............to the airport..............which was a death sentence.............He asked for Asylum.............he asked to be sent to a neighboring country so he could then sneak back into the country..........
> 
> But those requests were denied...............They flew him back and we never heard from him again..........I have no doubt they sent him to his death.......we argued with command.........their hands were tied........
> 
> They should have blind folded him.....before sending him home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God that's sad   It's one reason I feel pretty strongly about helping the Afghans and Iraqi's who helped us in the wars.
Click to expand...

---------------------   aw man , they'll only want to come and live in the USA Coyote .


----------



## tycho1572

We should be focused on fixing the problems at home before trying to fix the world, Coyote. Just saying.


----------



## pismoe

and i am pretty sure that they were PAID when they helped Americans Coyote .


----------



## tycho1572

It’s been awhile since I’ve had the opportunity to say how much I adore you, Coyote.

I think we share the same love for others.


----------



## pismoe

the villagers just need cases and cases of AK or AR rifles and ammo and other weapons .   Then build rudimentary Fortress out of their villages like early Americans built Forts out of whatever they had .  And then take an armed stand .    Better that than being hacked to death and tortured eh .


----------



## tycho1572

I’m good with helping people in other countries when we can first help these people.....


----------



## tycho1572

Democrats like to hide the problems they created.


----------



## tycho1572

America first, Coyote. Just saying.


----------



## eagle1462010

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In C-7 school in the Navy a long long time ago...........We had a guy in school with us from Zaire......Great guy over here studying with us for the military there.  Had beers with him.............Came over to study sessions with us............
> 
> At the end of school Zaire was collapsing............the had taken the airport.........and our country was sending him back to Zaire............to the airport..............which was a death sentence.............He asked for Asylum.............he asked to be sent to a neighboring country so he could then sneak back into the country..........
> 
> But those requests were denied...............They flew him back and we never heard from him again..........I have no doubt they sent him to his death.......we argued with command.........their hands were tied........
> 
> They should have blind folded him.....before sending him home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God that's sad   It's one reason I feel pretty strongly about helping the Afghans and Iraqi's who helped us in the wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------   aw man , they'll only want to come and live in the USA Coyote .
Click to expand...

I personally knew the man who got sent back to die...........we studied together as a class, joked, and drank beer........

It would have been an honor for him to be here...........That was personal to me.


----------



## pismoe

thats why i only hang and get friendly with REAL Americans  Eagle .


----------



## tycho1572

I know your heart is in the right place, Coyote. 

After seeing that vid, can you understand why Trump supporters think democrats are stupid?


----------



## eagle1462010

pismoe said:


> thats why i only hang and get friendly with REAL Americans  Eagle .


The man was in my class.............Our class stuck together........did study sessions and lost not a single person in that school.

My point stands..........him being sent home to die stands..........I was there........and I know it.


----------



## pismoe

i know how you think , you know how i think .   People die everyday and best for them to stay where they belong .    I knew an Israeli exchange student in high school , war erupted , he went home , he might have died  Eagle .


----------



## eagle1462010

pismoe said:


> i'll say no more except that i know how you think , you know how i think .   People die everyday and best for them to stay where they belong .    I knew an Israeli exchange student in high school , war erupted , he went home , he might have died  Eagle .


This was one man............an exception could have been made...........one man would not make or break this nation...........

He was a good guy..............and deserved better.


----------



## pismoe

everybody has EXCEPTIONS , thats what the 'third worlders' in 'mexico' are crying about right now as they look for ASYLUM or EXCEPTIONS for themselves or familia  Eagle .


----------



## eagle1462010

pismoe said:


> everybody has EXCEPTIONS , thats what the 'third worlders' in 'mexico' are crying about right now as they look for ASYLUM or EXCEPTIONS for themselves or familia  Eagle .


This was one man a long time ago.............the earth wouldn't have died over it...........I stay by my position on that case...........I was there.....you were not.


----------



## pismoe

eagle1462010 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> everybody has EXCEPTIONS , thats what the 'third worlders' in 'mexico' are crying about right now as they look for ASYLUM or EXCEPTIONS for themselves or familia  Eagle .
> 
> 
> 
> This was one man a long time ago.............the earth wouldn't have died over it...........I stay by my position on that case...........I was there.....you were not.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------   so what , you are being emotional . he was your FRIEND  Eagle .


----------



## eagle1462010

pismoe said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> everybody has EXCEPTIONS , thats what the 'third worlders' in 'mexico' are crying about right now as they look for ASYLUM or EXCEPTIONS for themselves or familia  Eagle .
> 
> 
> 
> This was one man a long time ago.............the earth wouldn't have died over it...........I stay by my position on that case...........I was there.....you were not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------   so what , you are being emotional . he was your FRIEND  Eagle .
Click to expand...

Yes he was.............and it was wrong to send him back to die over politics............


----------



## pismoe

looks like my policy of only befriending Real Americans is the way to go in the future as there won't be disappointment in the future .   I say , feck foreigners , all foreigners as they are foreigners  Eagle .


----------



## eagle1462010

pismoe said:


> looks like my policy of only befriending Real Americans is the way to go in the future as there won't be disappointment in the future .   I say , feck foreigners , all foreigners as they are foreigners  Eagle .


Doesn't change what they did..........Should have blind folded him before they sent him.


----------

